# PetPlan and emergency vets fees?



## 1jim (Sep 28, 2011)

Hi
I wondered if anyone has had experience of claiming for emergency vets fees from Petplan
I have taken out petplan insurance (lifetime) as this seemed the best around. I became concerned about the cost of Vets Now emergency vets on another thread.... and looked and my vets use Vets Now (and to be honest I have looked on a lot of websites for local vets and they all seem to use these for out of hours cover.....incidently Vets Now in Nottingham are listed as Vets Now/PDSA, is there a difference?) I see my policy says they will only cover extra costs incurred will only be paid if the vet confirms that the condition could not wait, also see that it does not cover cat being put to sleep. I wonder if anyone has had experience of claiming for OOH emergency vets bills from Petplan?
thanks


----------



## astraldream (Apr 3, 2011)

1jim said:


> Hi
> I wondered if anyone has had experience of claiming for emergency vets fees from Petplan
> 
> *Yes i have never had a claim refused, and with four dogs all acccident prone i have claimed a fair few times. no issues with petplan at all*
> ...


*As far as i am aware no policy will pay for pts, this is a charge much like innoculations it is up to you to pay for such things. In some policies if the animal dies before a certain age you will get the price of the animal back.*


----------



## havoc (Dec 8, 2008)

> Another thing with Vetsnow is as they are only OOH if your dog is admitted when it come to 9am and the PDSA opens the animal then has to be transported to your normal vets, and then again at night if the animal is still admitted.


I believe this process goes on even if your animal is in your own vet's premises as an in patient. It is discharged and re-admitted each morning and evening and an admin fee can be charged each time.


----------



## astraldream (Apr 3, 2011)

havoc said:


> I believe this process goes on even if your animal is in your own vet's premises as an in patient. It is discharged and re-admitted each morning and evening and an admin fee can be charged each time.


sorry how do you mean in your own vets premises?


----------



## havoc (Dec 8, 2008)

Vets Now don't have their own premises. You can be registered with a vet who's premises are used by Vets Now. In this case you may think you are visiting your own vet for OOH care but you aren't and although your own vet takes over each morning as normal your animal is effectively transferred from one practice to another each morning and evening.


----------



## astraldream (Apr 3, 2011)

havoc said:


> Vets Now don't have their own premises. You can be registered with a vet who's premises are used by Vets Now. In this case you may think you are visiting your own vet for OOH care but you aren't and although your own vet takes over each morning as normal your animal is effectively transferred from one practice to another each morning and evening.


As far as i am aware vetsnow only use PDSA buildings although i stand to be corrected.


----------



## havoc (Dec 8, 2008)

If only that were true. It would be a pretty poor business model and they wouldn't last long.


----------



## ella (Jan 1, 2009)

Hi

I'm with PetPlan and my previous cat needed OOH, and then sadly PTS (in hours)

Petplan paid for ALL OOH costs - the vet fills in the claim form, and will state that it was an emergency requirement. I had no problems. When Henry had to stay in overnight, they covered this and there was never any question as to why.

With the PTS, they paid all vet costs, up to the 'act' of PTS (£70ish I think) and the cheque they sent through had a 'with condolences' message. They dont pay for the cremation etc.

Must admit, PetPlan have always been very good.

the other way you might do it, is to ask your vet to allow Petplan to pay them directly - this way, the vet doesnt go too mad on unnecessary stuff.

Good luck

e


----------



## Jansheff (Jan 31, 2011)

We've had a couple of OOH visits with ours in the last few years. Petplan have been fine about it - from memory there's a section the vet has to fill in stating whether, in their professional opinion, the OOH call was necessary or not. We don't have the complication of a different vet out of hours though - our vet is a veterinary hospital which provides its own 24 hour care - for which I am SO grateful. We even phoned on Christmas Day last year, when one of ours ate a sharp, spiky plant and then threw up some blood and got one of the familiar regular vets, who was able to reassure us it was likely to be just superficial from the mouth/throat and to calm down (!) but keep an eye on him.

Wish they were all like that.


----------



## Chewie39 (Jul 24, 2011)

ella said:


> I'm with PetPlan and my previous cat needed OOH, and then sadly PTS (in hours)
> 
> Petplan paid for ALL OOH costs - the vet fills in the claim form, and will state that it was an emergency requirement. I had no problems. When Henry had to stay in overnight, they covered this and there was never any question as to why.
> 
> ...


This is reassuring. I was wondering what would happen if you had a very sick pet OOH and you took him/her in and the only option was to euthanise - would Petplan still pay for diagnostics/treatment up to the euthanasia? I guess I can clarify the OOH costs thing when I upgrade Kitty's insurance on Monday (her 4 weeks free runs out on Tuesday).

Jim1 - have you thought about making it clear to your vets that you aren't happy with Vets Now cover OOH - you never know there may be other complaints and yours could tip the balance. Unlikely I guess but if people never make their concerns known......


----------



## 1jim (Sep 28, 2011)

Thanks guys, 
its reassuring that insurance will pay out for OOH emergency vets service, I assume that by calling and speaking to the vet service before turning up that pretty much means the vet will say that it was necessary to attend

The PTS bit- wasnt really looking to see if covered but was horrified (?sp) at the cost by another member on here for this by the Vets Now team and was concerned about this but assume a large chunk of this would be consultation etc so should be covered if ever needed god forbid

To be honest never gave OOH cover a huge amount of thought before picking vet, we use Vets4Pets in Nottingham as its handy, clean, bright, has good parking and we had heard good things. Looking through Merls paperwork though shows they use Vets Now, I googled loads of local vets yesterday and they all seem to use the Vets Now service for OOH cover, a couple even said that the cost would be £150 minimum after 11pm at night- which is ok if ever needed in an emergency, even better that insurance will pick up the tab but I couldnt find any vet that did own OOH cover in my area. I will feedback to my vets that I dont like the idea of them using Vets Now but to be honest dont think it will change anything- especially if there is no alternative


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

havoc said:


> Vets Now don't have their own premises. You can be registered with a vet who's premises are used by Vets Now. In this case you may think you are visiting your own vet for OOH care but you aren't and although your own vet takes over each morning as normal your animal is effectively transferred from one practice to another each morning and evening.


The more Im hearing about Vets Now and the Service the Less Im liking it.
My vets until very recently and for over 20 Plus years have always had their own Out of hours at the Veterinary hospital, and nurses there 24/7 vet on call out to either meet you by time you arrived or come out to home.

I thought it "Odd" that the Vets Now worked out of the PDSA, and in fact wouldnt have even known mine had changed had it not been for going in there we had no letters, So if I hadnt gone in, then first I would have heard would have been when I got an Emergency.

I thought it bad enough having to go there with strange vets you didnt know and trust in the first place and its further to travel in an emergency, now knowing a sick animal has to be moved backwards and forwards like some kind of fed express package Im even less Impressed and worried about the whole thing. Especially after stories about levels of care, thats whats worrying me more the Level of care, couldnt careless about cost particularly in reason even for my uninsured oldie, Ive got no worries paying for service and peace of mind, but looks like this isnt what your getting.


----------



## havoc (Dec 8, 2008)

You've gone right to the nub of the problem - level of care. Categorisation of veterinary premises is about diagnostic machinery and 'a' person being present. It takes no account of the experience or ability of the personnel. Unfortunately the public has, in the main, bought into the marketing and somehow now believes that bells and whistles will somehow compensate for lack of knowledge and expertise.


----------



## walkingcarpets (Aug 11, 2011)

ella said:


> Hi
> 
> I'm with PetPlan and my previous cat needed OOH, and then sadly PTS (in hours)
> 
> ...


Yes our experience as well, ours was included to an ongoing claim for pre existing condition he was being treated for, at that time. If you have a good vet, they should be able to let you know and help with the claim as ella has said already. Pet plan despite being a little more expensive are worth the pennies and there is the added security they are established insurers. We have all ours on ultimate cat plan (for life) and so far, Pet plan have been integral and fair when we have put in the claims, there is no admin fee to pay and they are quick at responding, well that's our experience so far


----------



## walkingcarpets (Aug 11, 2011)

This is an article recently and not a one off

Owners bitten by pet insurance - Telegraph


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

havoc said:


> You've gone right to the nub of the problem - level of care. Categorisation of veterinary premises is about diagnostic machinery and 'a' person being present. It takes no account of the experience or ability of the personnel. Unfortunately the public has, in the main, bought into the marketing and somehow now believes that bells and whistles will somehow compensate for lack of knowledge and expertise.


We had a thread going the other day VETS which was after the Vets now one where the lady was unhappy with the costs of a PTS call out and just wanted to know opinions if it was a lot cost wise. A Vet came on, and did make a mention that a practice has to pay for the Out of hours service, the way it read it looked like Vets now for example was therefore paid by the Practice who they were doing the OOH for and then of course again by the Client ie ourselves, which if their costs are as high as everyones saying and in a lot of cases it seems even more expensive then the actual vets they are covering for were charging themselves originally, then it looks as if it may be pretty lucrative. I did post asking her to clarify if I had it correct, unfortuanately I couldnt find the thread again, not sure if that was removed,
as the original thread about the lady querying costs was also closed due to posts that could possibly be seen as liable.

Would be interesting to know if this is correct. If also they havent any of their own presmises to maintain and run exclusively for themselves, then that would obviously cut overheads. I would expect that the PDSA would be compensated for use of their facilities, and quite rightly too I might add, It would be nice to know that an animal charity that helps animals and owners who cant afford private veterinary care is actually getting some rewards and help finiancially out of it.


----------



## 1jim (Sep 28, 2011)

You would also hope that the charity only allows its premises to be used/associated with companies who treat customers fairly and well


----------



## Guest (Oct 29, 2011)

Vets Now also use private vet Premises as well and in those cases they do I believe pay to rent the surgery and equipment.

Maudey went in on a OOH appointment and was kept in but thankfully they use my vets premises and that some on the Vet nurses who work for my vets also work for Vets Now so I know them and Maudey didn't then have to be shipped back to the day vets and Petplan paid out with no problems.


----------



## ChatterPuss (Sep 4, 2010)

My pup dislocated his shoulder (although it popped back before I got him to the vets) but I had to take in to Out of hours surgery and he had pain killing injections and Steroids and went back the next day for X-rays under anaesthetic. Pet plan paid for it all except our excess! :thumbup:


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

1jim said:


> You would also hope that the charity only allows its premises to be used/associated with companies who treat customers fairly and well


In the absence of private vets now not providing OOH, in all honesty I dont know why charities like the PDSA, RSPCA Hospitals, Blue Cross Etc, dont provide a private OOH clinic. I would more then happily pay them for the service at the standard OOH private price and for any treatment at the private equivalent. We have had several threads on here where posters have turned to the PDSA if they are eligible and couldnt afford private vet care, and the care and procedures have been second to none by the sounds of it.

At least that way the money would be helping animal welfare charities especially now when times are hard and also helping people and animals who really needed it.


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

Sled dog hotel said:


> In the absence of private vets now not providing OOH, in all honesty I dont know why charities like the PDSA, RSPCA Hospitals, Blue Cross Etc, dont provide a private OOH clinic. I would more then happily pay them for the service at the standard OOH private price and for any treatment at the private equivalent. We have had several threads on here where posters have turned to the PDSA if they are eligible and couldnt afford private vet care, and the care and procedures have been second to none by the sounds of it.
> 
> At least that way the money would be helping animal welfare charities especially now when times are hard and also helping people and animals who really needed it.


That would make perfect sense to me.I did a 4 week locum post in the PDSA in edinburgh and the vets and vet nurses ,who worked there were in many cases extremely well qualified and experienced and I would have happily trusted any one of them with my animals care.Something that does confuse me though is it , would seem that the PDSA hospital premises in Edinburgh are used by Vets Now as their OOH surgery.


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

buffie said:


> That would make perfect sense to me.I did a 4 week locum post in the PDSA in edinburgh and the vets and vet nurses ,who worked there were in many cases extremely well qualified and experienced and I would have happily trusted any one of them with my animals care.Something that does confuse me though is it , would seem that the PDSA hospital premises in Edinburgh are used by Vets Now as their OOH surgery.


My Vets have just changed to Vets Now to provide OOH, and for that too I have to go to the PDSA. I thought it was odd, but appearently it is pretty common practice that many of the Vets Nows are in PDSA in all different areas.


----------



## hazel pritchard (Jun 28, 2009)

After reading the thread about vets now i phoned my vets and they and all local vets to me use them for OOH, they are based at another local vets, i will calll my insurance on monday to find out exactly what i am covered for if i have to use vets now,


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

Sled dog hotel said:


> My Vets have just changed to Vets Now to provide OOH, and for that too I have to go to the PDSA. I thought it was odd, but appearently it is pretty common practice that many of the Vets Nows are in PDSA in all different areas.


I assume the PDSA still operate their own OOH surgery along side Vets Now which must make things a bit more difficult.


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

buffie said:


> I assume the PDSA still operate their own OOH surgery along side Vets Now which must make things a bit more difficult.


Think someone earlier on in this thread (or might have been one of the other similar threads we have had recently) did say that they had to take their dog/cat to Vets now situated at the PDSA as their vets had changed and it was embarassing because they apparently got called in when all the other presumeably PDSA patients had been sitting there waiting. The receptionist apparently or a member of staff then had to explain why they had been called (again assuming they were probably getting all sorts of hostile looks)
So if I have remembered the post correctly looks like you are spot on and right about you assumption.


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

At a time when emotions are running high I can only see this situation as less than ideal.I am very relieved that my vets are not involved in this ,although they dont do their own OOH cover.


----------



## raggie doll (Sep 16, 2011)

in some respects i seem to be very lucky, my vets a small practice, i chose them because they actually give a damn, they have a cattery and help out the rescues when they can and on numerous occasions have given free vet care to rescue cats and dogs, they even once had a cat come in with health issues and asked for smoke to adopt the cat and they would help with the bills.

Luckily they do their own OOH. Before i found them it was hard i don't have a PDSA near me at all and we had to go to a emergency vets even though my prior vet worked there they charged us so much my cat had hurt her leg by the time we came out with an anti-inflammatory we were 500 pounds down

I don't want to offend anyone but i would not use the VetsNow people obviously if i had no other choice then things would be difficult but i like to know my vets and if i need them in 2 in the morning i want one of them


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

raggie doll said:


> in some respects i seem to be very lucky, my vets a small practice, i chose them because they actually give a damn, they have a cattery and help out the rescues when they can and on numerous occasions have given free vet care to rescue cats and dogs, they even once had a cat come in with health issues and asked for smoke to adopt the cat and they would help with the bills.
> 
> Luckily they do their own OOH. Before i found them it was hard i don't have a PDSA near me at all and we had to go to a emergency vets even though my prior vet worked there they charged us so much my cat had hurt her leg by the time we came out with an anti-inflammatory we were 500 pounds down
> 
> I don't want to offend anyone but i would not use the VetsNow people obviously if i had no other choice then things would be difficult but i like to know my vets and if i need them in 2 in the morning i want one of them


Trouble is though a lot of us are pretty stuffed, as I am. The vets Im with for over 20years now have always done their own OOH, recently changed to vets now. This is what a lot of people are finding out and havent even been told. I wasnt ,went in for a usual visit and was given a leaflet, had I not had to go in, I wouldnt have known until I tried to phone emergency and found out. This is happening to so many people, they dont even know their vets have changed, unless gone to use the service or phoned to check when they have seen the threads.

I dont much fancy any of the other vets local, they are either franchises, or things like the pets at homes vets. I havent really got any independant vets.
Thats why I have been with the one I have been with for over 20 plus years.
The only gripe and worry I have still is that the service for OOH is Vets now
situated in the PDSA, which is also a longer drive then they are away.


----------



## raggie doll (Sep 16, 2011)

Sled dog hotel said:


> Trouble is though a lot of us are pretty stuffed, as I am. The vets Im with for over 20years now have always done their own OOH, recently changed to vets now. This is what a lot of people are finding out and havent even been told. I wasnt ,went in for a usual visit and was given a leaflet, had I not had to go in, I wouldnt have known until I tried to phone emergency and found out. This is happening to so many people, they dont even know their vets have changed, unless gone to use the service or phoned to check when they have seen the threads.
> 
> I dont much fancy any of the other vets local, they are either franchises, or things like the pets at homes vets. I havent really got any independant vets.
> Thats why I have been with the one I have been with for over 20 plus years.
> ...


Yeah i totally get what your saying i dread to think if that happens like you i would have no choice luckily at the moment they haven't screwed me. I think it is though because they don't register more than they can handle either that or they just work their arses off lol

I have never been close enough to a PDSA to actually use them for an emergency, problem is when you have an emergency its not like you have time to drive far, now if VetsNow actually came out to you i would be impressed.

The thing is i think they know that people are only coming to them in pure desperation and the fact that they are not even located conveniently is a joke. I am not keen on vets services becoming corporate or commercial like either it should be about the welfare of the cats obviously they need to make money but the ones that screw you at every turn i hate they have no care about the animals just making money


----------



## 1jim (Sep 28, 2011)

Can anyone use PDSA in an emergency or is it just people on low incomes/certain benefits? Im assuming thats the case because I cant see anyone choosing to pay the VetsNow fees if there was an alternative in the same building

Anyway, thanks guys. I dont think I have any option really but to accept this as my OOH vet should the need arrise as all local vets appear to use them but I am at least reassured that PetPlan will cover the fees if this were ever necessary....I think it was the amount they were charging that spooked me a bit and was worried that Petplan would say that prices were inflated/too high but I guess if a large proportion of people are now covered by Vets Now then I guess they are used to it


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

1jim said:


> Can anyone use PDSA in an emergency or is it just people on low incomes/certain benefits? Im assuming thats the case because I cant see anyone choosing to pay the VetsNow fees if there was an alternative in the same building
> 
> Anyway, thanks guys. I dont think I have any option really but to accept this as my OOH vet should the need arrise as all local vets appear to use them but I am at least reassured that PetPlan will cover the fees if this were ever necessary....I think it was the amount they were charging that spooked me a bit and was worried that Petplan would say that prices were inflated/too high but I guess if a large proportion of people are now covered by Vets Now then I guess they are used to it


You can only apply for PDSA veterinary care if you are unemployed and on certain benefits. Its a charity. Vets Now I assume are in a lot of cases using PDSA facilities it seems.


----------

